#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund Schulte >

## AnjaW

Guten Morgen  :Peinlichkeit:  
ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn jemand so nett wäre und mir meinen Befund erklären könnte?!  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
gestern kam der MRT Befund an und ich verstehe so gut wie nichts  :Cry:    
Geringverdickte akromioklavikulare Gelenkkapsel und T1w signalabsenkung sowie T2w signalanhebung in der distalen Clavikula und im Akromion.(unverändert zur Voruntersuchung) weiterhin fleckiges knochenmatksignal auch im skapula und humerus.bizepssehnenanker loco typico von intertubercularer anterior in den humeruskopf eingebracht,distal davon stellt sich der Caput longus der Bizepssehne regelrecht verlaufend dar.normale Darstellung des Caput brevis am coraco.leicht vermehrte Flüssigkeit anterior des bizepssehnenankers angrenzend an eine leicht signalangehobene Zone von Gewebe am Sulcus intertubercularis lateral der bizepssehne. Hier zeigen sich zarte Suszeptibilitätsartefakte. Intakte Darstellung der Sehne des Muskulus supraspinatus mit zarter Signalabsenkung an der humeralen Insertion und angrenzende anterior er bursaler Signalanhebung mit etwa 9mm anteroposterioren Durchmesser und verwaschener Struktur.Normale Darstellung der infraspinatussehne und Subscapularissehne.intakte Darstellung des Rotatorenintervall.unverändert Fettsignal am Muskulotendinösen Übergang der Rot Autoren Manschette Muskulatur. 
PerifokaleInsertion milde Gewebeinflammationen und anterolaterale Bursitis subdeltoidea. Anteriore enthesiopathische bursale Supraspinatustendinopathie/partialruptur. NB Im Verlauf indem hyperzellularität unklarer Provenienz insbesondere in Clavicula und Akromion  
Herzlichen Dank im Vor raus :-)

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo.., 
Ich werde es einmal versuchen auch wenn die Frage fast ohne Punkt und Komma.... 
Geringverdickte Gelenkkapsel des Schultereckgelenkes (Akromioklavikulargelenks) und signalanhebung T2w in der distalen (1) Clavikula (Schlüsselbein) und im Akromion (Schulterdach - Knochenvorsprung der Scapula). 
Weiterhin fleckiges Knochenmarksignal (2) auch im skapula (3) und Humeruskopf,(4) .Bizepssehnenanker (5) loco typico (6) von intertubercularer  anterior (7) in den humeruskopf eingebracht,distal davon stellt sich der  Caput longus (8) der Bizepssehne regelrecht verlaufend dar.normale  Darstellung des Caput brevis (9) am coraco.  
(1) distal - fern von der Körpermitte 
(2) fleckiges Knochenmarksignal - z.B. Flüssigkeitsansammlungen im Knochenmark können das Knochenmarksignal verändern 
(3) Skapula - Schulterblatt 
(4) Humeruskopf - Oberarmkopf
(5) Bizepssehnenanker - Ansatzpunkt der langen Bizepssehne am Oberrand der knöchernen Schulterpfanne.
(6) loco typico - am üblichen Ort
(7)intertubercularer anterior - Durch den Sulcus intertubercularis humeri (Vertiefung) läuft die lange Sehne des Musculus Bizeps brachii  mit der ihn umgebenden Sehnenscheide und die Arteria circumflexa humeri *anterior* 
(8) Caput longum - der Musculus Bizeps brachii hat zwei Köpfe langer Kopf und kurzer Kopf 
(9)Caput brevis - kurzer Kopf Musculus Bizeps brachii
(10) Musculus *Coraco* brachialis 
.Leicht vermehrte Flüssigkeit anterior (weiter vorn)  des bizepssehnenankers angrenzend  an eine leicht signalangehobene Zone von Gewebe am Sulcus  intertubercularis lateral (an der Seite ) der bizepssehne. Hier zeigen sich zarte  Suszeptibilitätsartefakte (Bildstörungen).Intakte Darstellung der Sehne des Muskulus supraspinatus mit zarter  Signalabsenkung an der humeralen Insertion (einfügen) und angrenzende anterior er  bursaler Signalanhebung (Bursa Schleimbeutel) mit etwa 9mm anteroposterioren (von vorn nach hinten) Durchmesser und  verwaschener Struktur. 
Normale Darstellung der infraspinatussehne und  Subscapularissehne.intakte Darstellung des  Rotatorenintervall.unverändert *Fettsignal* am Muskulotendinösen Übergang  der Rotautorenmanschette Muskulatur.  *Zusammenfassung*  
Perifokale Insertion (1a) milde Gewebeinflammationen (Entzündung) und anterolaterale  Bursitis subdeltoidea (2a). Anteriore enthesiopathische bursale  Supraspinatustendinopathie/partialruptur  (Teilriss). *Nebenbefund* Im Verlauf indem  hyperzellularität (Vermehrter Zellgehalt  unklarer Provenienz (Herkunft) insbesondere in Clavicula (Schlüsselbein)  und  Akromion (Knochenvorsprung der Scapula.(Schulterblatt) 
(1a) Ansatz eines Muskels, die Stelle wo die Muskel- bzw. Sehnenfasern in das Knochengewebe einstrahlen (perifokal =   um einen Krankheitsherd herum)
(2a) anterolaterale  Bursitis subdeltoidea an der vorderen Seite Entzündung des Schleimbeutels Bursa subdeltoidea 
Um das einmal etwas darzustellen hier ein paar "Bilder" dazu   MedizInfo®: Orthopädie: Anatomie des Schultergürtels 
Wenn man das insgesamt sieht Entzündungen von Schleimbeuteln  - Gewebeentzündungen - Fettsignal am Muskulotendinösen (Übergang Muskel - Sehne) Übergang der Rotautorenmanschette (Muskulatur) = degenerativer Umbau .Sowie fleckiges Knochenmarksignal. Der Nebenbefund müsste halt abgeklärt werden! 
Also schon eine ... Baustelle, allerdings wie groß die Baustelle ist kann nur der Arzt vor Ort abklären. Der hat Dich und dazu Untersuchungsergebnisse MRT - Bilder usw..  
Wenn es geht das nächste Mal hin und wieder mal einen Absatz oder zumindest Punkt machen. Du hast ja diese Frage schon in anderen Foren platziert. Ja und denen war das zuviel Arbeit! 
Gruss StefanD. 
.therapycouch.com/AP.Muscles.Arm.htm

----------


## AnjaW

Hallo StefanD., 
vielen lieben Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung  :Peinlichkeit:   
ich verspreche den nächsten Befund mit Punkt und Komma aufzulisten  :Peinlichkeit:   vielen Dank für deine Mühe! 
lieben Gruß
Anja

----------


## AnjaW

Guten Morgen, 
darf ich noch eine Frage Stellen :-)   
was bedeutet ein " Fettsignal" ? Ich habe schon Google befragt, aber nichts finden können. 
nochmal's vielen Dank :-) 
lieben Gruß
Anja

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Anja  
da hast Du bestimmt ein Stück Kuchen zuviel gegessen! Nein keine Panik. Also so ein Fettsignal zeigt eine degenerative Veränderung an. Wie ausgeprägt so etwas ist wird Dir Dein behandelnder Arzt erklären. (PS. die nächste Frage kostet mind. einen Kaffee,    :c_laugh:  http://www.swt.hs-mannheim.de/files/...888,000,00.pdf 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## AnjaW

Guten Morgen , 
ich würde sogar ein Stück Kuchen springen lassen  :shy_flower:  
lieben Dank

----------

